# Leuc Eggs!!!



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

It finally happened! After 9 months of the male calling, my "probable" female laid 6 eggs on Monday right after a huge storm passed through the area. I left them in their for about 36 hours after I found them. Here are pictures of day 1 and day 3. Do they look good? When will I know if they are bad?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, you can se the cloudy one in the second pic is more then likley no good, but the rest look good, you should start to see some development in them by now.


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

Update - Here's picture from today (day 6). I can see 3 developing, one is bad, and I'm not sure about the other 3.


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

Update on the 3 developing eggs. I've seen all 3 moving around and have included some pictures.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats! I cant wait to see some lil froglet morphing pics!


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

RobP said:


> Update on the 3 developing eggs. I've seen all 3 moving around and have included some pictures.


Congrats Rob, 

I have a few eggs that are somewhere around the same age as yours...the first fertile ones I know of. Will you be helping them out of the egg sacs at some point and how will you know when is the right time?

Keep posting on their progress...I'm waiting on every word.

Thanks.


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

MountaineerLegion said:


> Congrats Rob,
> 
> I have a few eggs that are somewhere around the same age as yours...the first fertile ones I know of. Will you be helping them out of the egg sacs at some point and how will you know when is the right time?
> 
> ...


They haven't broken free yet, but they still have a little of the egg left. I wasn't planning on helping them out of the eggs, but I'll wait and see. Hopefully I can get some new pictures tomorrow. How are yours?


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

A picture from today.


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Thats so cool


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

very cool congrats on your eggs!


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

mine have laid jelly for 12attempts. but laid 1 egg before.


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

I went and checked on them this morning and they were still in the eggs. I moved 2 of the eggs a little bit to get them closer to the water and 2 of them popped out while moving the eggs. I left the 3rd one alone and he's still in the egg. How do you make sure when the tadpoles hatch, that they end up in water since the eggs (at least mine) are not submerged in water? I tilted the container they were in and filled one end with about 1/2" of water and have had the eggs at the edge of the water. Not sure if that's the way to do it though???


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i just recently got my first leuc eggs also.. and im treating them like all my other eggs i just add a little water to the petri dish and when they are starting to wiggle and close to hatching i add a little more water.. when i find them after they hatched they are in the water in the dish. they wiggle their way into the water from the jelly to the dish. and then from there you can move them to their tad cups... congrats btw its always a great feeling when frogs breed for the first time.


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

95% of the time they will do fine on there owne. If they still have gills do not break them out. I use blackwater extract in RO water 15 drops/liter to keep the eggs hydrated and in the tad water when they are ready. Once in the water don't over feed them. They will end up with fungus-dead.
Good luck.
Stephen


----------



## fredsfrogs (May 3, 2010)

congrats on the tads wheres my cigar...i also have a pair of leucs ,,female is a more mature then male but my male has been calling and the female was aggresive towards the other females in tank so i moved them..My Q is what are the signs of them forming a pair and getting raedy to mate...????


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It might be a bit early. I noticed external gills in both pictures (the red filaments coming out of both sides of the head) and they both seem to still have a sizeable yolk sac. They won't eat until they drop the external gills, so don't put anything in with them that could foul the water. They should be ok, but they are really delicate outside the eggs while still depending on their external gills. I've had tads break out prematurely and have had mixed results. I'd leave the other one alone until it drops the external gills. Only then would I give it any assistance.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

DCreptiles said:


> i just recently got my first leuc eggs also.. and im treating them like all my other eggs i just add a little water to the petri dish and when they are starting to wiggle and close to hatching i add a little more water.. when i find them after they hatched they are in the water in the dish. they wiggle their way into the water from the jelly to the dish. and then from there you can move them to their tad cups... congrats btw its always a great feeling when frogs breed for the first time.


He's got it. Just make sure that WHATEVER water you use, let it sit overnight so the temp is the same as what the tads are in, just like fish. That way faucet water that is treated/ aged can adjust to room temp before shocking the tads. Goodluck!


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

Just an update: 

The 3 tads are getting big and have been very active and eating for a few days now. In the meantime my female laid another 6 eggs and 4 are developing nicely! (she laid 4 under the coco-hut and 2 on a leaf that didn't get fertilized).


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job Rob, makes me wish I had some Leucs of my own :|


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

RobP said:


> Just an update:
> 
> The 3 tads are getting big and have been very active and eating for a few days now. In the meantime my female laid another 6 eggs and 4 are developing nicely! (she laid 4 under the coco-hut and 2 on a leaf that didn't get fertilized).


Outstanding! Congratulations for bringing the tads through.


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

UPDATE:

Here's a picture from today! I also have one more that has popped it's fronts and is losing it's tail. I have another 20 tadpoles in various stages from the pair. I've lost only one tad so far, but unfortunately it was the first tad from the first clutch. It died a day after popping it's front legs. The rest seem to be doing well and I have no idea what I'm going to do with all of them!!!!


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

I will take about 5 off your hands


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He's a beauty! Congratulations!


----------

